# Where to get calibration fluids?



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

In need of ORP and Ph calibration fluids. BRS sells them but shipping is ridiculous for such a small order. Anyone aware of stores around GTA? Too far away I might just order from BRS with gas prices these days


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

MOPS is the best price. 0.99 I think.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pinpoint-calibration-fluid-p-3233.html

if you need it urgent, you can borrow few from me. I have 7 and 10

just to let you know Reefwater finally made good prices on BRS stuff. Does not make sence to order from BRS anymore

http://www.reefwater.net/shop/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

sig said:


> MOPS is the best price. 0.99 I think.
> 
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pinpoint-calibration-fluid-p-3233.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg. Placed order at MOPS with shipping. Been to the warehouse before, not worth the trip for small orders.


----------

